# Pelagic branded rods/reels



## fatduck

Hi all

Has anyone bought any rods/reels/braid etc from the Premium Fishing Auctions eBay seller? Everything is this Pelagic brand I've never heard of, and whilst I know you generally get what you pay for - some of this seems to sound ok despite being dirt cheap...??

http://stores.ebay.com.au/premium-fishing-auctions

Thanks!


----------



## Astro

theres a rod there for 0.99 cents...go for it, can't lose....just keep your expectations down...


----------



## craig450

I got some pelagic extreme surf rods not long a go, for about $3 each :lol: figured i cant go too wrong with that, so i got a 12', 14' and 16' surf rods and im pleasantly suprised with the performance.
I dont like to spend much on surf gear because of the amount of sand that gets everywhere, they dont compare to high end gear but for what i paid im not complaining.
I have no experience with any of the lighter rods or reels but im happy with the surf rods.


----------



## bazzoo

i bought a heap of them a while,and there ok , i did get a bargain in the ones i bought, they sent me a Silstar rod for 99c and its a beauty , the rods are pretty good for kayakers and if they go over the side , no worries, cant go wrong at the prices


----------



## hairymick

G'day fatduck,

I use the rods all the time. No problems but the cork grips can be a little sus.

Re the reels, they stand up to my rough and tumble abuse and I have ever had a problem with them either. At the price, I planned on throwing them away at the first sign of trouble. Been using the a couple of years now and haven't had to throw one out yet. They seem to last at least as well as the mid range diawas or shimanos. Certainly not top shelf, but they do the job for me on 6 pound braid and mono line.

I am no whiz-bang tackle guru and I don't chuck plastics all day but these rods and reels are good enough for me and at the price, I reckon they are good value for money. never had a reel fail or let me down. They just keep on going and I have never even serviced one.

Give one a try. I think you will be pleasently surprised.


----------



## bazzoo

I have been using the standard Pelagic rod for the better part of this year and they are still good cast well and work well when you hook up , as i mentioned they sent me a Silstar 20ld rod thats a beauty , i think some of their rods are actually Silstar seconds and it dosnt worry me if theres a mark on a rod as long as it works and these do , never tried thye reels , but if Hairymick says there Ok thats fine by me they are certainly cheap enough and i will continue to buy them , no snob value for this little black duck :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatduck

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I agree - at the price there's not much to lose!

Will give it a blast...

Cheers


----------



## Guest

The reels have been great, so have the rods. In fact, just bought another reel today, and will buy more of them.


----------



## Greaper

Anyone else bought any of this gear from E Bay?

You guys that did, if your still around, is the stuff worthwhile looking at?


----------



## mtfisho

Rods are grouse, love the ABT carbon fibre rod. One reel that is realy good is Hemmingway not there brand but is a good reel. Rods good, pelagic branded reel don't bother!

Thanks Mitch!


----------



## outbackjoe

ive got a few rods and reels for them. all my sharking gear is pelagic and it seems to hold up quite well. not the best looking gear (looks cheap) but if your not in for appearance its a good brand for the price.


----------



## diabolical

I got a Pelagic/Omoto VS10 for $120 delivered.

I bought this reel after the review given by reel repair guru Alan Tani rated it as good as as the reel it was a copy of, the Avet SX. The SX has reached cult status in the US as a reel capable of tuna up to 100lb and the VS10 is a worthy copy. The spool size is the same as a ABU5000....tiny. The SX would cost me over $300 here or $200 online from the US.

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=46.0

A larger bearing has been installed since this review giving better drag range.


----------

